# $500 Cover Book Illustration by Alberto Besi



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello everyone!

My name is Alberto and I'm a freelance cover artist.

My working experience is rich in various kinds of collaborations: going from comics and concept art to the illustrations for board games and video games.
In this last two year, I had the opportunity to work as a book cover artist with different authors as Samuel E. Green, Daniel Polansky, Andrea Atzori, T.A. Miles, Dominika Lein, Rick Scott, Joseph Stovall, etc... and publishing houses like Acheron Books, Raventide books, Alladin Publishing, etc etc.
_(Enough! the list of names would be too long... sorry!  eheh)
_
What I'm constantly looking for, when working with my clients, is to create genuine and totally original covers.
What I can promise you is quality, with a mutual respect for your work and your deadlines.

To get started, sent me a proposal by email! Feel free to ask any questions you might have. I always try to reply quickly.

Email: [email protected]
Website: (for now, it is not online. it'll be as soon as possible)

Anyway, you can check my online portfolio, here: https://www.artstation.com/artist/albertobesi

My rates are $500 for a front cover.
$150 extra for typography / graphic design
$200 extra for wraparound cover

*(This is just a prediction. The price may be higher or lower according to your needs)*

























































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















































































______________________________

Alberto Besi
[email protected]


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Some nice looking stuff, Alberto.  Bookmarking this. 

ps: Welcome!


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Some nice looking stuff, Alberto. Bookmarking this.
> 
> ps: Welcome!


Thanks, Rick! 

p.s. Nice to meet you.


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

That's great work. I think I saw some Rome in there, too.

Good luck with your site. I bookmarked the thread.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Great work. I'm seeing most of your current portfolio is in fantasy. Do you do other genres as well (specifically sci-fi, with spaceships etc.)? 

Nick


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

WHDean said:


> That's great work. I think I saw some Rome in there, too.
> 
> Good luck with your site. I bookmarked the thread.


Thank you! I wish to finish it for June.



Nicholas Erik said:


> Great work. I'm seeing most of your current portfolio is in fantasy. Do you do other genres as well (specifically sci-fi, with spaceships etc.)?
> 
> Nick


Thanks, Nick! Indeed, I'm working on on two scifi illustration. (one of them, with spaceships).


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

I added an illustration I made for a board game, as a sci-fi reference.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Added a new sci-fi illustration.


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it! Finally someone who can do a little MG illustration.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

jlstovall4 said:


> I like it! Finally someone who can do a little MG illustration.


Thank you!


----------



## N R Hairston (Oct 5, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

N R Hairston said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## vws (Aug 31, 2015)

Great portfolio will keep you in mind for future projects.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Really good stuff! Keep it up!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Might be very interested, very soon. Nice work!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Impressive artwork! Best of luck with your business.


----------



## Bucklin Hill Covers (Mar 28, 2017)

Wonderful artwork.


Question: Do you ever subcontract out your illustrations? I'm a designer and sometimes I'm in need of a specific illustration - always on the lookout for fresh talent.


Larry


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Great work!

Bookmarked.


----------



## Julie W (Apr 27, 2012)

I love your work!! It's right up my alley of art style I would seek out. I don't have any book at the moment in need of a cover but will definitely bookmark this.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Bucklin Hill Covers said:


> Wonderful artwork.
> 
> Question: Do you ever subcontract out your illustrations? I'm a designer and sometimes I'm in need of a specific illustration - always on the lookout for fresh talent.
> 
> Larry


Normally not. But depends on what illustration you'll need. : )


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Belated greetings, A.Besi! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond in a civil manner. Members may also ask questions -- about how the service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service.

Disputes between you and clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Becca Mills said:


> Belated greetings, A.Besi! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!
> 
> Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.
> 
> ...


Hi Becca!

Thank you very much for the informations you gave me. I'll take care of using your tips in the best way and be respectful of the KBoards regulation, of course.
(as soon as possible, I'll configure the Yellow Page)

Thanks again,

Alberto


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

Excellent work, Besi. I love SFF and currently writing Science Fiction, your Sci-Fi work is compelling. I'll bookmark for my next series (LitRPG). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

How far in advance are you booked and what is your turnaround time?


----------



## DanaFraser (Apr 5, 2016)

Excellent work! I am also very glad you listed pricing. A lot of artists will visit and are reluctant to state even a base price (some say they think it is a bit gauche). Yet I know authors will often over estimate the base price based on quality (ETA and thus never inquire because they think they cannot afford the artist). Those are excellent starting prices and it is great that you also offer the typography services.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Lee Sutherland said:


> How far in advance are you booked and what is your turnaround time?


For now, I'm full of work until june 14th.
About my timework is around 2/3 weeks. (depend from the complexity of the cover)



DanaFraser said:


> Excellent work! I am also very glad you listed pricing. A lot of artists will visit and are reluctant to state even a base price (some say they think it is a bit gauche). Yet I know authors will often over estimate the base price based on quality (ETA and thus never inquire because they think they cannot afford the artist). Those are excellent starting prices and it is great that you also offer the typography services.


Thanks Dana. I think the price of an author is influenced by several factors. (experience, quality, artist's name, etc.)
What I always do is to make a correct price for me and the needs of the clients. For my experience, everything has its price.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Le mando un e-mail subito!


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Added a new cover! 

(Title: Sorcerer's Oath, by Samuel E. Green)


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Nice work! You're a little pricier than my current artist. And I'm committed to give her all my fantasy series for continuity's sake, but I've bookmarked this for some of my other projects. (If I ever get around to finishing them!)


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

martyns said:


> Nice work! You're a little pricier than my current artist. And I'm committed to give her all my fantasy series for continuity's sake, but I've bookmarked this for some of my other projects. (If I ever get around to finishing them!)


Thanks, Martyns! 

For any information, feel free to contact me by email: [email protected]


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Added two new covers!


----------



## UK1783 (Aug 5, 2017)

Very impressive stuff. I like!

As an aside, would these kind of illustrated covers work well only in certain genres? I am thinking they would be best for fantasy, sci-fi, etc.  Or could an illustrated cover like this work well in other genres?


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

UK1783 said:


> Very impressive stuff. I like!
> 
> As an aside, would these kind of illustrated covers work well only in certain genres? I am thinking they would be best for fantasy, sci-fi, etc. Or could an illustrated cover like this work well in other genres?


First of all, thanks! 

About your question: I think that a good illustration, with a great aesthetic, usually works fine with virtually anything.
Certainly, it is of crucial importance to understand which style is the best for a particular work, based on its literary genre and the type of audience that will buy it. 
For example, I really would like to illustrate a historical book, perhaps on ancient Greece! For this reason, obviously, I would tend to a "classic" style rather than a modern style.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Alberto did a wonderful job on an illustrated urban fantasy cover - great communication, followed all instructions, and came up with something unique and eye-catching that still captured the genre. Highly recommended.

Nick


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi 

Alberto is great to work with, he has a unique vision of how things work together. Also, he can handle a nitpicky client (me!). 
Recommended a thousand times, will work with him again on the next cover of the series.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

Beautiful work, Alberto.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Nicholas Erik said:


> Alberto did a wonderful job on an illustrated urban fantasy cover - great communication, followed all instructions, and came up with something unique and eye-catching that still captured the genre. Highly recommended.
> 
> Nick


Thank you so much for your kind words, Nick. 



Nathalie Aynie said:


> Hi
> 
> Alberto is great to work with, he has a unique vision of how things work together. Also, he can handle a nitpicky client (me!).
> Recommended a thousand times, will work with him again on the next cover of the series.


Thank you too, Nathalie!  (I can't wait to get back to doing other covers for you. eheh)



elalond said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you! ^^



Kat M said:


> Beautiful work, Alberto.


Thank you, Kat.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Added a new Sci-fi environment! 

(to be more precise, this is the new one


----------



## Whit Bailey (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm also bookmarking this thread! Excellent work! I hope to start revising my covers in the coming year and I'll definitely keep your information available!


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY (May 14, 2017)

Excellent work Alberto

I think I can probably find you some additional work as a concept artist in the realm of film production. I'll track you down on facebook and message you there, as all in contacts in that business are on that social media rather than here.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Whit Bailey said:


> I'm also bookmarking this thread! Excellent work! I hope to start revising my covers in the coming year and I'll definitely keep your information available!


Thanks for your compliments! Whenever you want to revise your covers, contact me by email at: _[email protected]_



DIAMONDSINTHESKY said:


> Excellent work Alberto
> 
> I think I can probably find you some additional work as a concept artist in the realm of film production. I'll track you down on facebook and message you there, as all in contacts in that business are on that social media rather than here.


Thanks again, Lance! (and see you soon!)


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Added a new illustration! 

Exactly this:


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

Beautiful work. But beyond a newbie's budget.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

solo said:


> Beautiful work. But beyond a newbie's budget.


Thanks for you compliments! 

In fact, this "budget" is a little bit far from what I usually request, right now.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

WasAnn said:


> Your work continues to amaze! Beautiful!


Thank you so much! 



Andie said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Andie!


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Added a new cover!

Here's a preview:


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Added *four* new covers!

_A little preview:_


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

A.Besi said:


> Added *four* new covers!
> 
> _A little preview:_


I just had to pop in here and let everyone who needs an illustrator know that Alberto is AMAZING to work with! You see those two covers above, in the middle? They're my partner's, and they're beautiful online and in print.

But don't take me too seriously, because my partner still needs him, ok?


----------



## grimshawl (Mar 5, 2018)

Great looking art. I am definitely going to keep you in mind for some upcoming books.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

A.Besi said:


> Added *four* new covers!
> 
> _A little preview:_


I already commented that my experience with Alberto went well, but I should also add that the cover on the far right (which is mine) was on my collection that recently hit the _USA Today_ bestseller list. So not only did he do a great job, but it also sold books, which is, you know, fairly important. 

Oh, and I've created a paperback, which printed great, along with free bookmarks/postcards (I don't sell them; I'm not sure if the licensing agreement covers that - if you're going to create store merch, ask) from the art that I give to fans (which they enjoy). The illustrations look really sharp in print. The illustration he sent is 7490 x 4682 and 300 DPI, so that's not a surprise, but if anyone was planning on printing items, they all look great and the illustration should print cleanly without loss of fidelity.

Anyway, my high recommendation obviously stands. Just thought I'd mention those points!

Nick


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

grimshawl said:


> Great looking art. I am definitely going to keep you in mind for some upcoming books.


Thank you! 

_(if you'll need it: [email protected])
_


Nicholas Erik said:


> I already commented that my experience with Alberto went well, but I should also add that the cover on the far right (which is mine) was on my collection that recently hit the _USA Today_ bestseller list. So not only did he do a great job, but it also sold books, which is, you know, fairly important.
> 
> Oh, and I've created a paperback, which printed great, along with free bookmarks/postcards (I don't sell them; I'm not sure if the licensing agreement covers that - if you're going to create store merch, ask) from the art that I give to fans (which they enjoy). The illustrations look really sharp in print. The illustration he sent is 7490 x 4682 and 300 DPI, so that's not a surprise, but if anyone was planning on printing items, they all look great and the illustration should print cleanly without loss of fidelity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words! I'm happy to hear that the sale of the book series went well and that the prints work! 



AmpersandBookInteriors said:


> I just had to pop in here and let everyone who needs an illustrator know that Alberto is AMAZING to work with! You see those two covers above, in the middle? They're my partner's, and they're beautiful online and in print.
> 
> But don't take me too seriously, because my partner still needs him, ok?


ahah Thank you again, Colleen! There is no greater satisfaction than to receive such praise from my clients.


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

It's been a long time since I updated this page. 

For now, here are two new covers: _(others will arrive in the coming days)_


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Now it's been over a year since I joined kboards and I wanted to thank you all for the support and for the great work we've done!
I hope this second year is even better! *Thanks again to everyone!*

(Sorry if I do not thank you individually but you are really too many and I'm not very good with long-winded speeches.)

Finally, here are a couple of covers that can come out!


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

Here we are, again! Hope all of you'll enjoy one of my last covers.
More will come in the next days! 

Anyway, here is a preview:


----------



## A.Besi (Apr 26, 2017)

New cover for "Unlucky Dead" series! yeee

I'm currently working on the 2nd cover but I hope to show it to you as soon as possible! 

Here's a preview! (for a better res, go to the first page pf this post)


----------

